# new 1?12th onroad cars



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hi all:i heard that both darkside motorsports and swiftrcracingproducts are working on new 1/12th onroad cars,does anyone have more info,pics or release dates for them??thanks :wave:


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Darkside hasnt posted much. Guess they have something in the works...

Here is the link

http://www.darksidems.com/news.php

Click on the "Whats Next" link.....


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

............


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

Yep, that is correct. Pictures up on the website 10.1.05


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks like the Darkside car is ready.....


----------



## rcjunkie (Jul 17, 2003)

Inline has been done before.... nothing too exciting


----------

